# Looking for 1on1 help preferably in person (Toronto Area)



## nine9 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

I am a regular linux user of about 10 years. I am now looking to learn freeBSD.  icsdhcp,gateways,ipsec and pf, ect.  I am using vmware to create my network and finding that i read a doc on dhcp.conf and realize 1h later its for a version 2 years old and openBSD. 

I would like to pay for some 1 on 1 help. I will travel anywhere in the toronto area or we can do it online.  Chat or IRC is fine also.  If there is a nubeBSD irc website/irc channel. I am happy to donate.

I can pay in CASH, bitcoin or maple syrup.


email Marcus at    olivia[@]416905888@gmail.com

Thanks in Advance.


----------

